# CSOR & JTF2 Recruiting



## SheldonDVerge (4 Oct 2012)

In order to apply for one of these special grouples do you need experince in the combat arms trade? You might be saying "well obviously" but hear me out. I'm looking to going into Combat Engineer and after about 2-5 years of service I would like to try Special forces. DO they accept the combat engineer personal or only combat arms trade people like Infantry?


----------



## MikeL (4 Oct 2012)

ANY trade... I say again ANY trade can try out to be a JTF2 Assaulter or CSOR Operator..   As well Combat Arms pers can try out to be a Supporter in those units as well.


Also.. Combat Engineer is a Combat Arms trade..


If you spent 5 minutes doing your own research/searching you would have found this out.


----------



## blacktriangle (4 Oct 2012)

"Combat Engineer" 

"Combat Arms"

Think about it.


----------



## MikeL (4 Oct 2012)

I guess you forgot all about your thread from last year  :

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/99411/post-1018516.html#msg1018516



Looking at your posts it looks like you wanted to join the Navy.... then you were going into the Infantry Reserves.... now you want to join as a Combat Engineer..


Get into the CF first as a trade you would want to do for awhile(especially since you may not make it into CANSOF)...  then once you are trained up and in a unit you can start to think about CANSOFCOM.


----------



## Pte. Jay (4 Oct 2012)

@


----------



## MikeL (4 Oct 2012)

It's a good thing you came and posted(essentially repeating what I said) JayB or else the answer I gave would have no credibility  :


----------



## Journeyman (4 Oct 2012)

He's definitely on a roll    op:


----------



## Pte. Jay (4 Oct 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> He's definitely on a roll    op:


LOL I am aren't I? I guess it's just a really good day


----------



## Pte. Jay (4 Oct 2012)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> It's a good thing you came and posted(essentially repeating what I said) JayB or else the answer I gave would have no credibility  :


LOL I thought I'd give him an example :O


----------



## JorgSlice (4 Oct 2012)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> It's a good thing you came and posted(essentially repeating what I said) JayB or else the answer I gave would have no credibility  :



 :tsktsk: We don't need you and your experience and time-in and real knowledge of how the CF operates plaguing our forums  :


----------



## aesop081 (4 Oct 2012)

The epiphany that lead to an apology is really working out.........


----------



## Jarnhamar (4 Oct 2012)

JayB said:
			
		

> LOL I am aren't I? I guess it's just a really good day



If you enjoy this forum and posting here you need to calm down, relax and stop posting so much.

Otherwise you're going to step on too many dicks and get banned.

Your posts are painting you to have the mentality of a child.  If you're serious about joining the military in a few years then try and mature a little.


----------



## Pte. Jay (5 Oct 2012)

I was just sharing what the CSOR recruiter said to me :S Never said I was an operator myself.


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Oct 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> .... Otherwise *you're going to step on too many dicks* and get banned ....


Mostly your own.

Smart advice OZ has given you, JayB.


----------



## MrGamertag1500 (5 Oct 2012)

Do you guys know how to apply?


----------



## GAP (5 Oct 2012)

MrGamertag1500 said:
			
		

> Do you guys know how to apply?



First get in and do basic training. That will answer most of your questions...


----------



## Scott (5 Oct 2012)

MrGamertag1500 said:
			
		

> Do you guys know how to apply?



Well. I was nice to the kid but advised him that we do not just delete accounts and allow people to create second ones. I advised him to change his screen name, post an pology and go from there. I saw the apology and thought that was it but then see the second account.

And people wonder why the staff get crusty around here.

You can bet I won't go so easy on the next kid who steps on their dick with a few posts.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (5 Oct 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> Well. I was nice to the kid but advised him that we do not just delete accounts and allow people to create second ones. I advised him to change his screen name, post an pology and go from there. I saw the apology and thought that was it but then see the second account.
> 
> And people wonder why the staff get crusty around here.
> 
> You can bet I won't go so easy on the next kid who steps on their dick with a few posts.



But,..but,..you're our cute and cuddly Mod........ :clubinhand:


----------



## PViddy (5 Oct 2012)

On a lighter note:  Saw the JTF2 recruiting booth in Ottawa at the Army Run.  Was just amazed how in 6 months we have gone from "doesn't exist" to large recruiting booths, just a funny thought.

Cheers,

PV


----------



## MikeL (5 Oct 2012)

PViddy said:
			
		

> Was just amazed how in 6 months we have gone from "doesn't exist" to large recruiting booths, just a funny thought.



??


At least for as long as I have been in the CF,  I don't recall there being any denial of JTF2 existing.  Plus for the last couple years(maybe/probably longer) there have been those JTF2 posters/banners(as well as CSOR) hung up in base gyms, etc.  I think the JTF2 internet site has been around for quite a while too,  I remember looking at it back in 2008.

Only thing new may be them having a booth at the Army Run,  and having a news article printed about them during Op Nanook.


----------



## PViddy (15 Oct 2012)

> ??
> 
> 
> At least for as long as I have been in the CF,  I don't recall there being any denial of JTF2 existing.  Plus for the last couple years(maybe/probably longer) there have been those JTF2 posters/banners(as well as CSOR) hung up in base gyms, etc.  I think the JTF2 internet site has been around for quite a while too,  I remember looking at it back in 2008.
> ...



Apologies, what i meant was not literal, more so "in the general public eye", referring to the article or media event you reference above.  For what it's worth, the booth and equipment display outside was quite impressive.

Cheers,

PV


----------



## Popurhedoff (15 Oct 2012)

Prior to my retirement, I was on the circuit with JTF2, CSOR, CJIRU, and SOAS recruiters.  We would go to different bases and give presentations, followed by questions and answers, and pass on any applicable information for potential candidates to help prepare themselves. The website should have a listing of the bases and dates for the recruiting drives.  I was also on the selection board for interviewing prospective candidates for my Unit.

I found the job to be very satisfying, and it was always good to see good turn outs.  It was a very nice way to finish my career (helping others with their goals and aspirations).

Cheers
Pop


----------



## Pte. Jay (2 Jan 2013)

Popurhedoff said:
			
		

> Prior to my retirement, I was on the circuit with JTF2, CSOR, CJIRU, and SOAS recruiters.  We would go to different bases and give presentations, followed by questions and answers, and pass on any applicable information for potential candidates to help prepare themselves. The website should have a listing of the bases and dates for the recruiting drives.  I was also on the selection board for interviewing prospective candidates for my Unit.
> 
> I found the job to be very satisfying, and it was always good to see good turn outs.  It was a very nice way to finish my career (helping others with their goals and aspirations).
> 
> ...



Are you in the private sector now Pop?


----------



## Popurhedoff (2 Jan 2013)

JayB said:
			
		

> Are you in the private sector now Pop?



Yes JayB,  I am in the private sector, I have been in Kabul for over a year now working as a PSD, Site Security Manager, Risk Managment Consultant.  Also mentoring and training the APPF (Afghanistan Public Protection Force) Officer's, NCO's and Guard force.







Cheers
Pop


----------



## Pte. Jay (3 Jan 2013)

Popurhedoff said:
			
		

> Yes JayB,  I am in the private sector, I have been in Kabul for over a year now working as a PSD, Site Security Manager, Risk Managment Consultant.  Also mentoring and training the APPF (Afghanistan Public Protection Force) Officer's, NCO's and Guard force.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's awesome! What's that like?


----------



## Sig_Des (3 Jan 2013)

JayB said:
			
		

> That's awesome! What's that like?



You can't ask him that. You won't get an accurate answer. You have to ask Afghanistan what it's like having Pop


----------



## Good2Golf (3 Jan 2013)

Pop, is it just me, or does the ghost cam take pounds off you?  ;D

Cheers and stay safe, brother.

G2G


----------



## Jarnhamar (3 Jan 2013)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Pop, is it just me, or does the ghost cam take pounds off you?  ;D
> 
> Cheers and stay safe, brother.
> 
> G2G


Gotta say that stuff looks wild.


----------



## Popurhedoff (4 Jan 2013)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> You can't ask him that. You won't get an accurate answer. You have to ask Afghanistan what it's like having Pop



It is definatly rewarding, but also without the Big Green machine supporting you have to have your wits about yourself, your spidey sense has to be over active because your definatly on your own. In a Tic, you fight through it and mend yourself afterwards as you have no support.  I think Canadians overall have a very good reputation over here, and I have made a positive imprint of the locals that I interact with.



			
				Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Pop, is it just me, or does the ghost cam take pounds off you?  ;D
> 
> Cheers and stay safe, brother
> 
> G2G



Hello G2G,  I have actually gained weight, one of the benifits of being with CANSOFCOM was the physical fitness, I carried that mindset over and keep in shape, at the gym 6 days a week.  Being in shape reduced the chances of injuries,  the ghost cam lies  :nod:

But back to the topic of recruiting, if you think you have what it takes and can pass selection, it will be the most rewarding undertaking of your life.  The Etho's, the training, the team work is definatly notches above being in the Military but you will learn more about yourself, you will dig deeper, work harder, and at time feel like packing it in, but I would not have changed it for anything,  it has made me a better person.

And now I am enjoying my retirement here in Kabul.

Cheers all

Pop


----------

